# Extractor (Make your own)



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

USDA plans for a 4 frame radial: http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?315364-Building-my-own-Honey-Extractor
Yankee Beekeeper 20 frame radial plans: http://www.beesource.com/build-it-yourself/20-frame-honey-extractor/

The threads below are extractors designed and built by Beesource members, with photos​
Welded stainless steel: http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?315364-Building-my-own-Honey-Extractor
Plastic barrel & bicycle wheel frame holder: http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?212287-Bicycle-Wheel-Extractor
Plastic barrel & recycled treadmill motor: http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?271001-My-home-made-extractor!
Plastic barrel 4 frame radial for about $60: http://www.beesource.com/forums/sho...omemade-extractor-4-frame-radial-for-about-60

Adding a recycled treadmill motor to a Maxant extractor: http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?222799-treadmill-motor-for-extractor

Discussion of aluminum vs stainless steel: http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?255471-Aluminum-in-Homemade-Honey-Extractor

.


----------

